# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دندان پزشکی  در دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ایران؟؟؟؟؟؟

## amirhossein78

در حالی که رویکرد مدیران جدید وزارت بهداشت و دبیرخانه آموزش دندان‌پزشکی در این وزارت‌خانه جلوگیری از افزایش کمی تعداد دانشکده‌های دندان‌پزشکی در کشور است، دکتر حاجی میر اسماعیلی، رئیس دانشگاه ایران، در گفتگو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی باشگاه خبرنگاران، خبر از راه‌اندازی دانشکده دندان‌پزشکی در این دانشگاه داده و تاکید کرده است: امسال دانشکده دندانپزشکی را در دانشگاه ایران راه اندازی می‌کنیم.دکتر حاجی میر اسماعیلی گفت: دانشگاه ایران در سال گذشته مشکلات ناشی از ادغام این دانشگاه با دانشگاه تهران را برطرف می‌کرد، در سال ۹۴ این دانشگاه به دنبال پیشبرد اهداف آموزشی خود است.وی با اشاره به نتایج جلسه خود با وزیر بهداشت در روز گذشته اظهار داشت: مجوزهای لازم برای راه اندازی دانشکده دندانپزشکی در دانشگاه ایران را از وزارت بهداشت اخذ کردیم و این دانشکده امسال راه اندازی خواهد شد، همچنین با توجه به آنکه دانشکده داروسازی در سال گذشته در این دانشگاه راه اندازی شد، امسال دانشجوهای این رشته در دانشگاه ایران پذیرش می‌شوند.رئیس دانشگاه ایران تصریح کرد: دانشگاه ایران هدف خود را ارتقای کیفیت آموزشی این دانشگاه قرار داده است، همچنین دانشگاه ایران به دنبال آن است که آموزش‌های ابتدایی خود را به دانشگاههای کوچک‌تر واگذار کند و این دانشگاه تنها به تربیت دانشجو در مقطع تحصیلات تکمیلی و لیست دکترا بپردازد.

منبع : راه‌اندازی دانشکده دندانپزشکی در دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی ایران | دندانه


بچه ها داننشگاه ایران از امسال مثل اینکه دندون پزشکی میگیره شما خبر دارین؟؟؟

----------


## rezagmi

> در حالی که رویکرد مدیران جدید وزارت بهداشت و دبیرخانه آموزش دندان‌پزشکی در این وزارت‌خانه جلوگیری از افزایش کمی تعداد دانشکده‌های دندان‌پزشکی در کشور است، دکتر حاجی میر اسماعیلی، رئیس دانشگاه ایران، در گفتگو با خبرنگار دانشگاهی باشگاه خبرنگاران، خبر از راه‌اندازی دانشکده دندان‌پزشکی در این دانشگاه داده و تاکید کرده است: امسال دانشکده دندانپزشکی را در دانشگاه ایران راه اندازی می‌کنیم.دکتر حاجی میر اسماعیلی گفت: دانشگاه ایران در سال گذشته مشکلات ناشی از ادغام این دانشگاه با دانشگاه تهران را برطرف می‌کرد، در سال ۹۴ این دانشگاه به دنبال پیشبرد اهداف آموزشی خود است.وی با اشاره به نتایج جلسه خود با وزیر بهداشت در روز گذشته اظهار داشت: مجوزهای لازم برای راه اندازی دانشکده دندانپزشکی در دانشگاه ایران را از وزارت بهداشت اخذ کردیم و این دانشکده امسال راه اندازی خواهد شد، همچنین با توجه به آنکه دانشکده داروسازی در سال گذشته در این دانشگاه راه اندازی شد، امسال دانشجوهای این رشته در دانشگاه ایران پذیرش می‌شوند.رئیس دانشگاه ایران تصریح کرد: دانشگاه ایران هدف خود را ارتقای کیفیت آموزشی این دانشگاه قرار داده است، همچنین دانشگاه ایران به دنبال آن است که آموزش‌های ابتدایی خود را به دانشگاههای کوچک‌تر واگذار کند و این دانشگاه تنها به تربیت دانشجو در مقطع تحصیلات تکمیلی و لیست دکترا بپردازد.
> 
> منبع : راه‌اندازی دانشکده دندانپزشکی در دانشگاه علوم‌پزشکی ایران | دندانه
> 
> 
> بچه ها داننشگاه ایران از امسال مثل اینکه دندون پزشکی میگیره شما خبر دارین؟؟؟


از مصاحبه معلوم نیست زیرساخت ها آماده هست یا نه
پارسال آزاد تبریز گفت دندون میگیرم در حالیکه کلیه زیرساخت ها از یک سال قبل آماده بود از هیئت علمی گرفته تا تجهیزات و کلینیک و ...
اگر اینا هم زیرساخت ها رو آماده کرده باشند احتمالا امسال بگیره مگرنه انشالله سال بعد

----------


## asas

با توجه به متن به نظر میرسه امسال پذیرش نداره.اگه دقت کنی نوشته داروسازی سال قبل راه اندازی شده و امسال پذیرش داره.در حالیکه دندان قرار امسال راه اندازی بشه و سال دیگه پذیرش داشته باشه

----------


## mehrab98

دوستان تاریخ خبر برای 22 فروردین 94 هست.......  :Yahoo (21):   منظورش از راه اندازی دانشکده دارو در سال قبل چیه؟؟؟؟ قاعدتا با تاریخ خبر باید کنکوریای 94 اقلا تو داروش پذیرش میشدن اما خبری نبود... !!!
دلتونو ب این برا 95 خوش نکنید.... تهش هنر کنن احتمالا فقط داروشو ک 93 ب گفته خودشون راه اندازی کردن پذیر ش کنه..

----------


## amirhossein78

دوستان خبر خوب اینکه به احتمال زیاد امسال ایران هم دانشجو میگیره

----------


## amirhossein78

البته هیچی قطعی نیست ولی به نظر میاد امسال هم دارو هم دندون بگیره ایشالا واقعا دانشگاه خوب تو تهران برای تجربی ها خیلی کمه فقط سه تا ( تهران و شهید بهشتی و ایران  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12): )

----------


## mehrab98

> البته هیچی قطعی نیست ولی به نظر میاد امسال هم دارو هم دندون بگیره ایشالا واقعا دانشگاه خوب تو تهران برای تجربی ها خیلی کمه فقط سه تا ( تهران و شهید بهشتی و ایران )



شما از رو چی میگی؟؟؟ از کسی پرسیدی یا فقط از رو خبر میگی؟؟

----------


## naeema

من اول سال از یکی از دانشجوهای پزشکیش پرسیدم گفتن دندان بین المللشو داریم اما دولتیشو نه!

----------


## asas

> من اول سال از یکی از دانشجوهای پزشکیش پرسیدم گفتن دندان بین المللشو داریم اما دولتیشو نه!


نمیدونم واقعا ولی پارسال فقط پزشکی پذیرش داشت

----------


## mehrab98

> من اول سال از یکی از دانشجوهای پزشکیش پرسیدم گفتن دندان بین المللشو داریم اما دولتیشو نه!



بله بله دقیقا منم دیشب پیگیری کردم.... دولتی ندارن... دارو دندون  بین الملل دارن.... واقعا ک... حالا دولتیشم میزاشتن میمردن؟؟؟؟ مردشور برده های پول پرست... معلوم فیشای حقوقی اینا توش چ خبره..

----------

